# Dog weeing on new feather duvet.



## 337smile (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi.

My dog is weeing on my new duvet, as title states. I assume he is marking the territory but my question is are there any tips or suggestions you might have to discourage him from doing it?

I don't want to stop him coming into bedroom. : victory:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

If the smell of wee is still in the duvet he'll keep doing it again - give it a wash with a really good biological detergent and a pet odour remover and don't let him on the duvet for a bit until the habit is broken.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

our dog used to do tis all the time...
is your dog neutered?

you need (as annabel) says to give it a good wash...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

leave your snake on the bed.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im not sure you can wash feather duvets. My little old dog used to be a sod for peeing on the bed when we had just put clean bedding on. The only way we could stop him was to make sure that when he came to bed with us he wasnt left in the bedroom on his own for even a second.
My rottie is banned from upstairs as he gets that excited when jumping on the bed he pees:lol2: Both these boys are neutered too.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Meko said:


> leave your snake on the bed.


Hehe, your posts make me laugh.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

when i used to live at my parents and they got there spaniel it peed on my bed and it went through the whole lot, mattress and all.

also my little male dod mark his territory roung the sodding house all the time so his balls are coming off at the vets hopefully his might help. 

we also dont let the dogs upstairs as they get too excited and i hate dog hair on/in the bed!!!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I would actually have to be institutionalised if I allowed Willit to go upstairs. During his delightful shedding period my wine intake increases ten-fold as it is and I don't have an inch of carpet in the house, so God help me if I had to cope with cleaning bedrooms, bedding etc. on top of all that.

I have been through two vacuum cleaners in a matter of months, have invested in every single type of wonder 'broom', brush, handbrush and sweeping device there is and my hand seems to have permanently welded into a gripping position having spent so long using the (wondrous) Furminator. 

But the fur just gets EVERYWHERE, it's actually insane how much comes off him and where it ends up.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

And the above was no help whatsoever to you re: feather duvets - sorry!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

you may have to have the duvet dry cleaned to totally get rid of the smell 
i also dont let my dog upstairs of on the bed shes not allowed on the sofa either 
sorry cant be much use with advice on how to stop your dog doing this other than stoping it going into the bedroom :blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> I think I would actually have to be institutionalised if I allowed Willit to go upstairs. During his delightful shedding period my wine intake increases ten-fold as it is and I don't have an inch of carpet in the house, so God help me if I had to cope with cleaning bedrooms, bedding etc. on top of all that.
> 
> .


 
ooh yes. both of my two decide to sleep on the bed and don't take any arguments. I have to hoover the sheets and after a couple of days the black stair carpet is white because of Wibbles constant shedding.


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

My boy is a bugger for peeing on clean bedding so now before I put it on the duvet I rub it on him so it has his scent and fingers crossed it has worked and he hasnt done it for months now.


----------



## 337smile (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies folks : victory:


----------

